# A new owner to be of 2 shetland ponies



## joanne0047 (5 September 2015)

Hi I am new to this site.

My daughter is buying 2 shetland ponies and is doing volountry work at our local riding centre to gain experience.

I am quite nervous as my in laws have lots of horses but we have decided to keep them at the riding stables that my daughter works at.

I was just wondering if we could get some advice on the daily care of a shetland.

We have ordered books, and her grandpa is a vet, so we are lucky to have help with worming etc.

Cant wait for them to arrive


----------



## Makemineacob (5 September 2015)

The most important thing with wee ones is to treat then exactly as horses, I have Shetlands and I don't treat them any different to my bigger horses, I've seen so many have troubles when they don't deal with them as they would horses.  They need the "same" level of care as horses, you need to understand laminitis and we keep ours on restricted grazing all year around and they get hay of an evening (ours are stabled in the evenings), their wee tummies/system can't cope with haylage as it is far too rich and full of sugar. whether you rug them or not is entirely yours (and their) decision. Some people do and some don't, the heaviest rugs we have are no fill turnouts, fleeces and lightweight stable rugs (we do clip ours when they start to get hot and sweaty in season changes). 

I am sure you will love having them, I started off with a miniature horse x and slowly has become a small herd who are highly pampered and they are so much fun to have.


----------



## Equi (5 September 2015)

The best thing i can advise you is to make sure you remember they are horses, not cute little fluffy bumpkindoddles. Thats why a lot of them have manner issues, they are treated like babies. Also, remember they are used to living on one blade of grass in the highlands of scotland so DO NOT overfeed (they don't need any grain/ feed at all really unless they are working very hard!) make sure the paddock they are to be in has shetland proof fences they can get out very small spaces, and they don't need a lot of grass at all.


----------



## joanne0047 (5 September 2015)

Thank you Makemineacob and equi, We are very excited about getting them and it is great to get some feedback from others on what their routines are.  I didnt realise that they wouldnt need any grain.


----------



## Makemineacob (5 September 2015)

I warn you that they are addictive! I never understood the fascination with wee ones and I stumbled across my miniature horse x who I rescued and became a companion to my big lad, when the big lad went to his new eventing home I ended up buying my companion mini "his own pony" and have since got another and I am well and truly smitten.  I am thrilled to say that everyone comments on how well behaved ours are as they are handled as horses (that's not saying I don't sit in their bed with them snuggling them from time to time as they are very difficult to resist!). 

Limit treats as like horses they can get nippy and think about their height, the first time you get nipped on the kneecap will remind you! Took a while to address nipping with the last chap we took on but he's an angel now. 

I have to admit I do have lunging equipment for them and the tiniest pair of brushing boots you've ever seen (shopping for wee ones opens a whole new way of spending your hard earned money!).  

If you do decide there is a need to rug, we find Ruggles rugs are a fabulous fit for all of ours and their fly rugs (if needed - we have one in a fly rug as he has sweet itch) are great quality. 

Dinky rugs are good for other items such as lunging items etc but I've not been that impressed with their rugs, expensive and don't seem to fit as well as ruggles.


----------



## tallywhacker (12 September 2015)

I find my shetland alot harder to look after than my horse due to some of the reasons mentioned, he can get through any fencing. I once watched him do a crypton factor style escape through electric fence..was very clever. And i often go up the yard and cant find the little git, and keeping his weight right is hard as the kids dont ride him hard enough. But he is so sweet! And he is a pleasure. Good luck with yours x


----------



## joanne0047 (12 September 2015)

thank you tallywhacker and makemineacob  for your replys, 2 weeks to go till they come to us.  cant wait


----------



## tallywhacker (12 September 2015)

Ahh all the best keep us updated &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Princess16 (21 September 2015)

OP are they here yet? If so how is it going? We went to a rescue centre recently where they had quite a few so adorable but I agree people forget they are mini horses so need to be treated as such not like a dog. Would others say they are harder to look after than a pony? I am thinking of a companion for my horse.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 September 2015)

Princess16 said:



			OP are they here yet? If so how is it going? We went to a rescue centre recently where they had quite a few so adorable but I agree people forget they are mini horses so need to be treated as such not like a dog. Would others say they are harder to look after than a pony? I am thinking of a companion for my horse.
		
Click to expand...

The often need to be on very restricted grazing, and for this reason are not suited to companion to a horse unless you can manage them independantly if need be.
They are very strong, and may be strong willed, but nothing you can't cope with.


----------

